# My mancave!!!



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Long time creeper, first time poster. I have always wanted a home theater and with the purchase of my 3rd home it had finally become a reality. 2 days after moving in I tore out my garage door and built a permanent wall to make sure my wife kept her agreement as to allowing that to be my space. (18x21). 3 years later its still just that, however my space has started to become a reality. I can almost promise this thread will not move as fast as most, but I thought I would share with everyone. So here we go:

I scraped the idea of using the garage and moved to another garage/shop that existed on my property. Its 20x20 and falling apart. So i decided the best thing to do was tear it down and start over...well that idea has turned into my current design...went from 20x20 to 30x72.


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

and we pause as i attempt to learn the process for photos....


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Here is the layout


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

The 20x20 building that will be demolished and slab added to.


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Working on dirt work prep....


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Tree in the way of new slab being removed....


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Wrapping up dirt work and had just a couple of issues...as you will see next...


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Found buried electrical line and busted a water line.


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Cutout waterline to be outside new slab area...


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Wood and stakes for forms...


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Forms started......


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Forming.....


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Forms nearing completion


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

I will upload more photos after work tomorrow.


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Just realized the drawing is not visible enough to determine dimensions or exactly what it is so here is that information:


TOP RIGHT ROOM----HOME THEATER 16X24 WITH 10FT CEILING

TOP LEFT ROOMS---BEDROOM 9X9, BATHROOM 9X5

MIDDLE ROOM/SPACE---MANCAVE/GAMEROOM/BAR-- L SHAPED 30FT WIDE 26FT LONG ON LEFT SIDE AND 18 ON THE OTHER

BOTTOM ROOM----SHOP 30X30


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

some of the measurements on the design have since changed....for some odd reason, i can not seem to stop editing the plan....


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks good! I know what you mean about changing plans as you go... It won't stop until the HT is done. :T


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

*This is going to be a fun thread to follow*










m


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Wish I could get my wife to agree to such a project! Lol, I'm looking forward to following your progress. Good luck and have fun with it B-)


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

In these photos I have tied a string line about every 3ft...my goal thickness on concrete was 3 1/2 inches thick.... being ignorant in the field of concrete my father in law quickly explained that if my grade was off any that over the 72ft it could be costly.....so I cut a 2x4 down to 3ft long and ripped it to just over 3 inches and I started the most tiresome idea I have ever come up with....I skreeded the whole area to ensure I was not to deep or low in any areas........


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Digging upright footers.... I forgot to mention this building will be metal. The theater and bed/bath will be wood finished rooms....so a room inside a room....I had to dig 12 of these.....2ft deep by 3ftx3ft.....recommended because of the sandy soil....will have 7 trusses but only 12 holes as two of them fell on old slab....


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Let me see if i understand ! you are building a 3 inches floor slab ? I ask this because i am a cementer .


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Goal was 3 and 1/2 inches....ended up settling the sandy soil to about 4 inches....but yes was trying to pour a 3 and 1/2 inch floor


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

O U T C A S T S said:


> Goal was 3 and 1/2 inches....ended up settling the sandy soil to about 4 inches....but yes was trying to pour a 3 and 1/2 inch floor


Well the minimum for a concrete slab is 4 inches and in your case with a sandy soil you should ad a vapor barrier + gravel . 

Since it will be a interior slab you will be dealing with humidity and probable fissures on the slab at short term .

If you are having a concrete company for the pouring , you should contact them and ask how would be the best way to prepare the soil for the pouring since they will come , pour the concrete , finish it and leave and you will be the one dealing with all the problems coming afterward .


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Almadacr,

Thanks for your wisdom!!! However your wisdom has startled me. I was under his direction on all the things I did to prepare.... seems I did everything except for gravel....vapor barrier shown here.....


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Now that look's better also with the screens :T . The reason of the gravel is for a more solidification between the concrete and the soil since there's always a earth movement and the rock/gravel solidifies between both . 

But has per your drawings part will be a garage right ? If so i would go for the 4" of concrete .


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Your dead on....was told it would be OK...to do it the same there....but my knowledgeable father in law mentioned the same as you suggest....it ended up being closer to 5 inches


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

O U T C A S T S said:


> Your dead on....was told it would be OK...to do it the same there....but my knowledgeable father in law mentioned the same as you suggest....it ended up being closer to 5 inches


:T


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

My kids felt for me and asked....Dad where are all your friends? I had to explain to them friends stop coming by when there is work....so they wanted to help me.....love them!


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Tired of digging holes!!!!!!


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Plumbing done....at least the rough in through the slab portion...

I added two 2inch PVC pipes through and out the slab to allow pex plumbing to be run into the slab to provide water to the bathroom and the wall that divides the game room and shop.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I got tired just looking at the pictures of work. Good luck it looks like you have some "fun" ahead of you.


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Ready for CONCRETE!!!


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Pouring the bedroom and bathroom....


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Pouring main slab......


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Nearly complete.....


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

That's a lot of cement. 



m


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Stepped away for 20 minutes to eat.....


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Done!!!!


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

O U T C A S T S said:


> Stepped away for 20 minutes to eat.....
> 
> View attachment 48266
> 
> ...


THAT made me laugh. Isn't that always the case.


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah....joke was on me....when I seen it I asked the concrete man if he could get it out and he said no...frustrated I headed back towards house and he stopped me and informed me he was joking....whew!!


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

O U T C A S T S said:


> Yeah....joke was on me....when I seen it I asked the concrete man if he could get it out and he said no...frustrated I headed back towards house and he stopped me and informed me he was joking....whew!!


I just showed my wife, who is an animal lover, and she enjoyed your pictures. She asked me and I did not know. What caused the paw prints?


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Miniature Schnauzer..... a dog that was dropped off a year ago...if it moves he wants to get it....all was well till the finishing machine fired up...he had to get to it....


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Lol, that's mest up though I would have been furious to. Luckily it can be fixed and you can move on.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

O U T C A S T S said:


> Miniature Schnauzer..... a dog that was dropped off a year ago...if it moves he wants to get it....all was well till the finishing machine fired up...he had to get to it....


Thanks for the info. My wife was thinking: a bear?


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Sorry for the delay.....swinging the sledge for the forms caused an old injury to become painful....have had two elbow surgeries in the last month....


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

First arm was on April 15th and the other surgery was last Friday....missed some work with the first one as it was more complex than the second....so sorry for the build delay


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Old building has been removed....


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Take it easy out there. We want you to finish this project in one piece.


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

First load ofMaterials arrived!!!


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Make shift boom.....


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

3 of 7 up...stopped to attend my sons 8th grade graduation...back at it in the am....


----------



## O U T C A S T S (Apr 8, 2014)

Insulation now then metal....


----------

